
Ask HN: What things take about 1 week of manual effort but can be automated? - svrma
I am looking for things to build for side project&#x2F;income but lack the domain expertise to know what are the problems out there. I imagine many others are on the same boat. So, I am creating a thread for others to share their observations of inefficient practices that they have seen in their walks of life. The problems&#x2F;solutions need not be software engineering related. For instance, someone who has worked in a cafe could share why their POS is inefficient (if it is). I hope this elicits diverse and interesting problems across different domains. Thanks in advance :)
======
mtmail
related "Ask HN: Looking for side project ideas"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23290536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23290536)
from 3 days earlier

~~~
svrma
Thanks :) I hadn't notice it

